# Help with some Blue Cheese



## mfreel (Mar 6, 2014)

I've done about everything else except the soft cheeses and moldy cheeses.  I'm going to pick up some blue cheese and give it a try.

Any tips, advice, cautions or WTFs???

How long does blue cheese last when smoked and vacuum packed?

Lil' help...please.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know the answer to your questions but I wonder if the smoke will kill the mold? I found a small piece of smoked swiss forgotten about in my fridge and the cut end had mold and the rest did not. I could see the smoke had penetrated about 1/16". Just curious, I'm interested in what you will find out.

Thanks!


----------



## ak1 (Nov 11, 2015)

How did it turn out?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 12, 2015)

Blue cheese will natural bloom on the cut edges.  It is not harmful, some desire it others remove it.  Suggest you consume it within a few weeks.

T


----------



## mfreel (Nov 12, 2015)

It was great 2 weeks out as I recall.  My wife just found some in the "cheese" fridge.  It was 18 months old and I thought it was great!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 12, 2015)

Great, bet it was good.  ​
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






T


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 12, 2015)

When we smoke the Blue or Gorgonzola we cut it into manageable sizes  then Vac seal it and toss it in the freezer. it seems to be fine for us when defrosted( sometimes we notice a little moisture on the surface) once defrosted but it could be we packaged it too soon. in my opinion there is nothing better than a smoked Blue Cheese although I hear there is a small amount of Well Aged Smoked Limburger that is even more outstanding ....if it hasn't been consumed yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Tom


----------

